# What is this green algae?



## Escogs (19 Jul 2019)

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## GHNelson (19 Jul 2019)

Looks like filamentous algae!
www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm
hoggie


----------



## X3NiTH (20 Jul 2019)

If you have no shrimp in the tank it might be worth adding some as they like to eat it (mine did).


----------



## Hanuman (6 Aug 2019)

That type of algae also smells pretty bad. I am having these filamentous algae as well on my Buce-only tank. I think it is due to a low nutrient level. It was manageable but it exploded after I left the tank without water change for 2 weeks as I forgot (for some reason, don't ask!).

You have to remove as much as possible manually first.


----------



## Zeus. (6 Aug 2019)

Hanuman said:


> You have to remove as much as possible manually first.



Yes, removing as much as possible helps restore the flow to the area, big WC helps remove the toxins, optimal ferts helps the plants outgrow the algae, reducing light esp low and high intensity and long photoperiods reduces the algae period of utilising the light, Amanos eat the hair algea


----------

